# Jason from Georgia catches a sailfish from the yak



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Our kayak buddy Jason from Georgia who we met last fall has been down here the last few days King fishing and caught a sailfish this evening! I was out there flounder fishing and was able to take some pics for him.... WTG Jason!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL... What a memory to have for both of you...


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

WOW how cool is that? Rare to catch one, let alone from a yak


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Holy Cow! Looks like the panhandle Sailfish invasion is starting even earlier this year! There is something about yak fishing in the late evenings that tends to lead to awesome catches. I was out in the Atlantic this morning in about 230ft of water having a conversation with a monkey boat and they hooked/landed not one but TWO sails right on front of me....quite a show. Nothing to report on as of yet but trying again in the morning. Great pics Linda....I bet he sure was glad you were there to capture the moment!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT catch!!!

Actually, it seems MOST sails in this area are caught from a yak ifclose to shore. Seems like very few guys in boats with motors catch them in close. I'd even say that pier fisherladies catch moreinside (ie notnorth of the Edge) than guys in motor boats.

At least that's truebased on reports on this board.

I'd say kayakers catch more sails 10:1 over motor boaters, Pier fisherladies 5:1...

Inside the Edge anyhow...

The Pier jabs are in fun by the way...

Jim


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. Big congrats to Jason, and great job with the pictures!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Havin' been an "east coaster" for a long dern time, I never woulda thunk a sail was caught here in sight of land...

What is the MAX possible depth where he was fishing? 60 or so feet? 

Brent


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

prolly closer to 30 ft, caught him on a threadfin


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple will be hooked on the pier every year. At least according to the reports here.

Jim


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Well cool!!! on the east side, North of "sailfish alley" 20 miles was the norm but I think, if memory serves me right, 160 feet was one of the depth minimums needed to "expect" a possible SF bite...

Can't imagine my first billfish could be from a 'yak, within sight of land, in such shallow waters!

Maybe I won't have to pull a 2-3 day offshore trip peddlin out and sleepin in the yak seat to hook a bill!

Brent


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Let the sailfish rain down upon us! I am down to catching another one this year!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Fan-freaking-tastic!!! Major congrats to Jason are in order.

Alex


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

DANG :toast


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool, I never get tired of Yak Sail reports. Congrats.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's to Jason for the sailfish catch and to Linda for taking the awesome pic's....just that more of a reason for me to get a yak in the near future....well after I retire....unless I can find a good deal on a used Hobie, with all the extras


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the money just can't find a used kayak now.:reallycrying

Scott


----------

